# I have forgoten there name please help



## christopherhicks (Jun 18, 2007)

I bought these cichlids along time ago and I cannot remember there names. They have been breeding lately and I have stripped the mother of the fry because she is in with a few other cichlids and her last batch I only got one fry out of her








Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Melanachromis auratus


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

yes i 2nd,
angry fish. good luck. mine never stoped breeding. :thumb:


----------



## Linka (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes. Same here. Melanochromis auratus


----------



## christopherhicks (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks guys hopefully the fry from them can help support my hobby


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Gibbs said:


> Melanachromis auratus


....... AGREED ........ 8)


----------

